# Two truths and one lie



## Johnny Thunder

Title says it all. You post 3 items about yourself - two are true, one is false - and the next person has to identify the lie. If that person guesses correctly, then that person takes the next turn, and so on. 

Here we go:

1. I am 6'5".
2. I have a 4 inch scar on my left knee.
3. I have a Bela Lugosi autograph in my horror collection.


----------



## Monk

ok, my guess is that #1 is the lie. you are NOT 6'5"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, try again. I'm 6'5".


----------



## Monk

It doesn't seem fair for me to try again, but hey life isn't fair.
#3 no autograph.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup that's the lie. Your turn if you wanna play.


----------



## Monk

ok here goes

1. I have lived on every continent for at least a month except Antarctica.
2. I cannot straighten my left pinky.
3. I have competed in an archery tournament.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll guess that #2 is the lie.


----------



## Monk

sorry it is true, I have broken that finger a couple of times and never had it fixed.


----------



## Draik41895

# 1?


----------



## RoxyBlue

and I'll go with Monk #3


----------



## Monk

#3 is the lie, I have no archery skills whatsoever


----------



## Haunted Bayou

1. I have a scar above my right eye from a golfing accident.
2. I speak fluent cajun french.
3. I ran track in high school but never won a race.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

number 2?


----------



## Don Givens

1) While exploring caves in France, I discovered the world's oldest knock-knock joke written in charcol on the wall

2) I used to be a tournament dart player.

3) I am currently a tounament poker player.


----------



## Monk

hmmmmmm is #1 the lie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Before it gets too confusing, let's review JT's rules:

"Title says it all. You post 3 items about yourself - two are true, one is false - and the next person has to identify the lie. If that person guesses correctly, then that person takes the next turn, and so on. "

Which means Haunted Bayou needs to tell Bloodshed whether his guess is correct before we move on.

As for you, Mr Givens, you're such a card that I'm guessing all three are made up facts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm well my 'rules' are just suggestions on how to play so when HB comes back she can answer and I guess in the meantime Don and Monk can play? 

Someone can figger out the order of playing later? lol


----------



## Don Givens

Yes, 1) is the lie, it was actually the worlds oldest "Yo Mama" joke, lol. 
2 and 3 are both true but I'm no Phil Taylor or Doyle Brunson by any means. 

BTW: Bloodshed Bros had to get HB's question right because there is no such thing as fluent Cajun. Hmm ya knaw wha Ime sawing, rawt?


----------



## Monk

ok here we go

1) I volunteer as a sexual assualt victim advocate.

2) I had a pet monkey when I lived in Africa.

3) I have been to the Great Wall of China.


----------



## Don Givens

2) you had a pet monkey but not when you lived in Africa?


----------



## Monk

sorry, I did have a pet monkey when I lived in Ghana.
Try again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I pick door #3.


----------



## Monk

you are correct! I have never been to the Great Wall of China (yet)

Your turn RoxyBlue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) I taught myself how to play piano

2) I have a small tattoo on my right hip

3) I was a straight A student in high school


----------



## Spooky1

I guess it wouldn't be fair for me to answer this.


----------



## Don Givens

I believe you got straight A's and taught yourself piano so I'm going to guess 2)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, you know me so well, Don

You are up!


----------



## Don Givens

1) I once saved a girl from drowning but she was small so I threw her back. 

2) I graduated "cum laude" from college over twenty years ago and still make childish jokes about it.

3) When I was younger I played rugby and I once scored 4 times in one game kinda like Al Bundy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I guess #1 is false?


----------



## Don Givens

Yep, she was a keeper and I gave her to her mother. 

Your turn Sickie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

1) My dream is to earn a living acting, preferrably in B-movies/series with off the wall plots.

2) I once directed a stage show called Hamlet Cha-Cha-Cha, a Musical based from Shakespeare, where I also acted in a part as a flaming homosexual.

3) I've had a guided walk thru haunt in my front yard for the last three years, with the help of 5 actors.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I have to say #2.... but I'm doubtful.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sorry, I forgot to check back in on this thread.
I don't speak cajun french. I can barely count to 10 in french but I can say "Laissez Le Bon Temps Roulet"

So Bloodshed, you got it right!

I have no clue, Sickie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

anyone else hazard a guess?


----------



## Don Givens

3


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep. #3 is wrong. I do a display.

your go Don


----------



## Don Givens

1) I have a black Buddy I let crash on my couch somtimes. I don't mind except it's hard to get rid of that, you know, funky smell he leaves behind.

2) The first President I ever voted for was Jimmy Carter 

3) I once sold a pint of blood to get the money to buy some prop hands.


----------



## Monk

#2 ?


----------



## Don Givens

2 is true :redfacekin:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

#3


----------



## Don Givens

Yes 3 is false although I have given blood away for juice and cookies.

BTW: Buddy is my Black Lab

Your turn SI


----------



## Sickie Ickie

1) I never had an alcoholic drink until I was past the age of 30 because I never felt like I wanted to.

2) My wife and I put together our wedding in 3 weeks because it was my vacation from college and I had an internship coming up for my 2nd masters in education.

3) I've recently added to my make-up repertoire by venturing into foamed latex for prosthetic pieces.


----------



## Monk

#1 is false


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nope. LOL I really never drank until after 30

another guess?


----------



## Monk

#2 then?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope. We figured if we didn't get married soon, we never would with the uncertainty of where my job would be.

3 x is the charm...


----------



## Monk

I'm really not good at this game

let's see, number 3 then?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep. I've researched foamed latex to death, but still don't have the guts to try it.

yours Monk


----------



## Monk

Ok, let's see.

1) I occasionally play rugby.

2) I have never been to Iraq.

3) Although we're Irish, I had my son wear a kimono to school on heritage day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I pick #3 as the made up one.


----------



## Monk

you're right! I really did try though but my wife stopped us as we were heading out the door.

You're up RoxyBlue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) I took a hang gliding lesson near Kitty Hawk, NC

2) I went to the top of the lighthouse in Marblehead, OH

3) I used to commute by ferry boat to work at Cedar Point in Sandusky, OH.


----------



## Monk

is #1 the lie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Believe it or not, I did indeed take a hand gliding lesson many years ago with some of my friends when we were on a camping trip. I didn't get very far off the ground, though.

Try again.


----------



## Don Givens

3


----------



## RoxyBlue

#3 is also true. I spent my summers working at the Point when I was in high school and college, and I usually took the ferry from the dock in downtown Sandusky.

I predict the next person will get the correct answer


----------



## Sickie Ickie

oh...uh...gee whiz...let's see...number....this is so hard.....2?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you are SO smart, Sickie.

I did try to go to the top of the lighthouse, but heights and I don't get along very well and I had to go back down before I was even halfway up. Spooky1, however, did go up to the top and waved at me.

Your turn!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

er...okay. *waves*

oh! you mean in the game! okay...

1) My brother once tried to teach me how to hit a baseball. He said when he nods his head for me to hit the ball in his hand. I said, "When you nod your head?" He nodded yes. So I did- ended up breaking his finger in 3 places.

2) Once when I was on stage as an actor, the fire alarm went off three times making all the audience stand outside in the cold each time until the fire chief arrived to give the okay.

3) On the set of Batman, I had a conversation with my acting hero Michael Caine about acting.


----------



## Monk

is #1 false?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope. My brother ended up splinting his hand with popsickle sticks and the doctor was impressed that he had lined up the bones perfectly. 

again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about #3 (although it would be cool if it were true)?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

and I say 1 just to bump this thread.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I did get to see Michael C. walk past me in the cafeteria line and it gave me a thrill because he *is* my hero. He's as small as I am if not smaller. I'm 5' 6". Never knew that before then. But alas...no conversation as we were warned before hand that any approach to the actors and we extras would be thrown out of the place.

Sorry about taking so long to respond guys. Rox, you're up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) My older sister and I have the same middle name, just spelled differently.

2) When I was in high school, I drove across the school's front lawn one night, leaving two very long and visible tire tracks in the half frozen ground.

3) I love steamed brussel sprouts with a little butter and garlic.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I'm going to guess #3 is the lie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

#1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ms Friday is correct - brussel sprouts are on my "too yucky to eat" list.

#1 is true - my middle name is "Ann", spelled "Anne" for my older sister.

You're up, GF!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I could totally see you driving across the lawn of a school, Rox.

#1. I accidentally set fire to my dorm room in University.

#2. I have a one inch white scar on the palm of my hand from a scorpion.

#3. I danced on stage with David Lee Roth to the song "Jump".


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm going to say 1


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I'll say #2 as I can't imagine a scorpion doing that much damage.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Yup. Frankie's Girl is right (though I did set off the alarms by accident and get fined)



Eldritch_Horror said:


> I'll say #2 as I can't imagine a scorpion doing that much damage.


I was in Australia. It was dark and I actually put my hand down on it. When I yanked my hand back up, the angry little dude was still stuck in my palm. Felt like someone had jammed a deck nail in there. The locals were nice enough to assure me it wasn't deadly poisonous, wrap me up with ice and give me aspirin. I was feverish off and on for 24 hrs and the arm throbbed for 2 days.

It's my favourite scar


----------



## Don Givens

Ghoul Friday said:


> Yup. Frankie's Girl is right (though I did set off the alarms by accident and get fined)
> 
> I was in Australia. It was dark and I actually put my hand down on it. When I yanked my hand back up, the angry little dude was still stuck in my palm. Felt like someone had jammed a deck nail in there. The locals were nice enough to assure me it wasn't deadly poisonous, wrap me up with ice and give me aspirin. I was feverish off and on for 24 hrs and the arm throbbed for 2 days.
> 
> It's my favourite scar


Is this in reference to the scorpian or David Lee Roth?


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Don Givens said:


> Is this in reference to the scorpian or David Lee Roth?


lol if it's in reference to David, the use of 'scorpion' and 'angry little dude' could make the best euphemisms ever.

And it still makes for a great story.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

So it's my turn?

1. I float in water. I do not have to tread water or otherwise move to do this. 

2. I have been knocked unconscious by a horse. 

3. I hate almost all veggies - and have always been a picky eater.


----------



## Monk

I think #1 is false, you do not float.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Monk said:


> I think #1 is false, you do not float.


No, that one is true. I float VERY well without moving. Freaks my hubby out.


----------



## Monk

#3 then, you are NOT a picky eater.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup. #3 is the lie. I like all veggies, etc... I can't really think of a food I dislike.

I was TOLD I was unconscious for a few minutes after the blow to the head (rearing horse caught me on the almost top of the head - not his fault as he was just a baby). I don't actually remember the blow, or the hour or so after... got a nice lump of a scar under the hair, tho. 

Your turn, Monk!


----------



## Monk

ok

1) Mayonnaise is my favorite condiment for sandwiches.

2) I own 2 cars but do not drive to work.

3) I have attended Easter Mass with president of Ghana.


----------



## smileyface4u23

#3?


----------



## Monk

No, that is true. In 2002, while working at the American Embassy, I attended Easter Mass with John Kuffour the president of the Republic of Ghana.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'll say #1


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I think Frankie's right with #1, but I'll round out the guesses with #2


----------



## Monk

#1 is the lie. There are very few food items that I dislike, but I really hate mayo on sandwiches!

your turn Frankie-s Girl


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

1. I am obsessive compulsive.

2. My hair is currently a purple/magenta shade.

3. I have a scar that covers the entire palm of my hand from a tragic pumpkin carving accident.


----------



## Monk

I believe #3 is false.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, that one is true. My hand slipped up the knife blade (gooey from the pumpkin guts) and sliced through a tendon. I got "is this a joke?" from the ER staff when I went in with a blood soaked towel wrapped around my hand. After surgery, I now sport a double life line on my palm from them flaying my hand open to repair the tendon. And it happened on Halloween.


----------



## Joiseygal

#1?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, I actually am OCD. I have a mild form of it. I went through counseling back in my teens and pretty much don't have to deal with it too often except when majorly stressed. 



Any guesses to the lie?


----------



## Joiseygal

ummm than number 2??????????????????????????


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

That's the lie. My hair is currently dark auburn. 

You are up Joiseygal!


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..these games are fun!

OK 
#1. I worked as a security guard for a swingers group while a church group was staying at the hotel.
#2. I found 20 dollars in a bathroom stall at Six Flags Great Adventure.
#3. I went to the MTV movie awards and after party in 1993.


----------



## Monk

#1 ?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm going to say 2 just because it's so plausible, it sounds like a lie.


----------



## Joiseygal

Sorry Monk number 2 is the lie Frankie-Girl is correct!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

1. My first word was "Batman."
2. I had my living room and kitchen painted "pumpkin spice" orange. 
3. My wedding vows had a quote from the movie "Who Framed Roger Rabbit"


----------



## Joiseygal

Hmmm....number one or two???? Ok what the heck I say number 1.


----------



## Just Whisper

I was going to guess 1 also, but I'll pick 2. #3 sounds like too much fun, I want it to be true. LOL


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Just Whisper is correct - 2 is the lie!

My first word WAS "Batman" - I LOVED the Adam West Batman show, and much to my parent's disappointment, that was my first word. I am told I also had a dance that involved lots of bobbing in place... :googly:

My wedding vows absolutely had a short quote from Roger Rabbit: the part where Roger says "the apple of my eye, the cream in my coffee..." Hubby and I wrote some pretty silly vows but we had fun! 

I have my living room/kitchen painted a lovely scrambled egg yellow, but the orange was a close 2nd. 

You turn, JW!


----------



## Just Whisper

1. I suffer from severe ADHD
2. I once totally embarrassed myself while staring at a cute guy by walking into wet cement.
3. I use to be an aircraft hydraulics mechanic


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

#3?


----------



## Joiseygal

I say number 2 if Frankie-s Girl is incorrect.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I'll say #1 since it hasn't been picked yet.


----------



## Just Whisper

Joiseygal is correct. Number 2 is the lie.

I do have ADHD.
I did embarrass myself in same manner but I walked into a large trashcan instead.
I was an aircraft hydraulics mechanic in the Air Force for 8 years


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow a aircraft hydraulics mechanic pretty cool Just Whisper! 

Ok here we go again:

1. I met Alyssa Milano in a trailer bathroom stall.
2. I won first place in a Frisky Paw Photography contest.
3. I crashed my car into a off duty cop's car.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm going to say 2, just because I want 1 to be true and 3 sounds too awful to not be true.


----------



## Just Whisper

I'm going to say 3 because #2 sounds too hard to make up.


----------



## Joiseygal

Yep number 3 is the lie! I've crashed my car before, but not into a off duty cop at least not yet.


----------



## Just Whisper

Let's try to keep it that way Joisey. LOL

1. My favorite cold cereal is Froot Loops
2. I lost 14 pounds in the past 2 months
3. I have never been to a dentist


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I don't want to come across as negative, but gotta go with #2. (hope you actually lost more than 14 lbs!)


----------



## Monk

I'll say #1


----------



## Joiseygal

Heck, I'm sure it isn't number 3 but lets give it a shot? Some people are afraid of the dentist, so it could happen.


----------



## Just Whisper

Just Whisper said:


> 1. My favorite cold cereal is Froot Loops
> 2. I lost 14 pounds in the past 2 months
> 3. I have never been to a dentist


1. My favorite cold cereal really is Froot Loops.
2. I really did lose 14 lbs. I don't want to lose more as I only weigh 105 now. My medication (for my earlier mentioned ADHD, LOL) makes me feel nauseous if I even LOOK at food. So I probably will waste away soon.:cryeton:
3. I have gone to the dentist every 6 months religiously for a cleaning and check up my entire life.

#3 is the lie. Good guess Joiseygal.


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...I meant to say that number three was the lie. I just read my response in the previous post and must of got confused! Although that wasn't the first time in my life. 

Ok here we go:

1. Elton John is my favorite singer.

2. I broke my nose twice in my life.

3. I ate pigs feet and enjoyed it.


----------



## Monk

Is #1 the lie?


----------



## Spooky1

I'll go with #3 being the lie.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'll pick #2 as the lie.


----------



## Joiseygal

You are correct Monk # 1. is the lie. I really don't care for Elton John, my favorite singer is actually Stevie Nicks. As for # 2. I did break my nose twice once in 6th grade on the ice and the second time I got hit in highschool by a kid who meant to hit someone else. Guess it was one of those times that I was in the wrong place at the wrong time. # 3. My father use to always get sardines and pigs feet, so I decided to try it and it was pretty good. Your turn Monk


----------



## Just Whisper

Joiseygal said:


> Heck, I'm sure it isn't number 3 but lets give it a shot? Some people are afraid of the dentist, so it could happen.


Joisey, I am glad you fixed that. I was pretty sure that was a typo, and a pretty funny one at that, but I am still glad you fixed it. LOL Also glad your #1 was a lie. LOL

Hurry up Monk.


----------



## Joiseygal

Yep I must of been half out of it when I was replying. It wasn't until I reread it that I realized what I said! DOH! 

:googly: :googly:Hey Monk where ya at? :googly: :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sent him a PM reminder. He may just be really busy.


----------



## Just Whisper

*Gotta Know*



Frankie-s Girl said:


> I don't want to come across as negative, but gotta go with #2. (hope you actually lost more than 14 lbs!)


FG...I have thought about this for 2 weeks now and it is really bugging me. Although I know you never meant any kind of insult(and I never took it as one) I am curious why you think I should have lost more than 14 lbs? I just think it is funny since I only weighed 119 to begin with. LOL Maybe you wanted me to waste away so you could use me as a groundbreaker.


----------



## Joiseygal

Just Whisper said:


> FG...I have thought about this for 2 weeks now and it is really bugging me. Although I know you never meant any kind of insult(and I never took it as one) I am curious why you think I should have lost more than 14 lbs? I just think it is funny since I only weighed 119 to begin with. LOL Maybe you wanted me to waste away so you could use me as a groundbreaker.


LOL...I think I'm starting to realize Frankie-s Girl's motives. You have to watch out for her because she most likely does have an eye on that ground breaker. She is very sneaky!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Hey, I was trying to be nice! I need to lose a bit more than 14 pounds, so just ass-umed that a woman talking about weight loss would be thinking that 14 pounds is decent, but not enough... like most of us fluffier ladies. 

I think I totally misread the dentist one too...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since Monk seems to be away, I hope he won't be offended if I move the thread along and let him catch up later

1) When I lived at home, I shared a bedroom and closet with three of my four sisters.

2) I have a brother who is a radiologist.

3) My father, who is now retired, worked most of his life as an auto mechanic.


----------



## Spooky1

I guess it would be unfair for me to play this one.:googly:


----------



## Just Whisper

Kind of, Spooky, LOL.
this one is hard Roxy. I am going to guess number 2.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm going to say 1


----------



## Joiseygal

What the heck I will go with the only one left number 3?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joiseygal is the winnah! My father (who is retired and well into his 80s) has a master's degree in aeronautical engineering and worked some 25 or more years for NASA. He does know a fair bit about basic car repairs, but was never an auto mechanic.

My baby brother is indeed a radiologist, earning his degree at the medical school at Bethesda Naval Hospital, paid for by the Air Force. He's still working off that debt

And yes, I did endure sharing a room and closet with three of my four sisters - that's what comes of a big family living in small houses. However, my taste in clothing was somewhat eclectic, so I never had to worry about anyone "borrowing" something

You are up, Ms Joisey!


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL...wow that was tough since it was the only answer left! It sounds like you have a very talented family Roxy. 

Ok here we go:

1. I worked at Merrill Lynch as a secretary for two years.

2. I worked at Pathmark as a cashier for five years.

3. I worked at Holiday Inn as a maid for over a year.


----------



## Just Whisper

I am going to guess number 3 joisey.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll take a wild guess and go with #1


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take #2 if no one else wants it


----------



## Joiseygal

Roxy you are correct! I never worked at Pathmark. I worked at Merrill Lynch as a secretary in Asset Management for one of the coolest Portfolio Managers. I also worked as a maid at a Holiday Inn down the shore. I remember walking into rooms that were so trashed. I also remember making the bed one day and finding a dildo in the bed. Well I really didn't want to touch it so I think I just took all the sheets rolled it up into a ball and put it down the laundry shoot. LOL..I still remember the ladies screaming in Spanish when they had to take the sheets out of the laundry bin and put it in the washer. Anyway Roxy your up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) My first summer job paid a $1.00 an hour.

2) My first real job out of college involved cleaning cages in an animal research facility.

3) I do volunteer work walking dogs for one of the local shelters.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

#2 I think you fibbing Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

#2 is...TRUE! I worked for 1.5 years as an animal technician in the lung pathology research department on the 7th floor of St Luke's Hospital in Cleveland Ohio, cleaning cages and caring for the rats, hamsters, mice, and rabbits. It was my first real job after graduating from college (summer jobs don't count).


----------



## Joiseygal

Although I would give someone else a chance to post some questions, but is it number 1? I have a feeling you wouldn't work that low of wages.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, #1 is true. I started working summer jobs when I was 14 years old (around 1968-1969), and I believe the minimum wage at that time was about $1.75 an hour. That first job, I worked at a hamburger stand (which was a privately owned concession) at Cedar Point, and the owners paid $1.00 an hour to employees. My guess is, since we were considered temporary employees in a food establishent, the owners could get around the minimum wage laws. We worked a 48 hour week also, but that was standard at the Point no matter where you worked.

Next guess should be correct


----------



## Just Whisper

I am really going to go out on a limb here and guess number 3. But I don't feel really sure about it. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are Fearless indeed, JW! I don't currently serve as a volunteer to walk dogs at the local shelter. Spooky1 and I did try to volunteer some years ago, but the volunteer coordinator was less than organized, so it never happened.

Your turn!


----------



## Just Whisper

#1. I am a descendant of the same clan as William Wallace

#2. One of my cousins is married to Drew Barrymore's half-sister

#3. Jimmy Stewart (It's a Wonderful Life) is my 4th cousin


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll say #2 is the inventive statement


----------



## Spooky1

I'll go with #3 as being less than the truth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just Whisper, we need you back here


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'll go with #1


----------



## Just Whisper

Just Whisper said:


> #1. I am a descendant of the same clan as William Wallace
> 
> #2. One of my cousins is married to Drew Barrymore's half-sister
> 
> #3. Jimmy Stewart (It's a Wonderful Life) is my 4th cousin


# 1 is true...nuf said
#2 is totally made up
#3 is also true

Roxy....center stage please.


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) Corned beef hash, cooked until a bit crispy, is one of my favorite Sunday brunch foods.

2) I like a dipping sauce made of horseradish and mayonnaise to go with filet mignon.

3) I eat breakfast cereal dry.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Without having a clue, I'm going to guess T T F.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I'll say number 1 is the lie.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'll guess #2


----------



## Just Whisper

Frankie-s Girl said:


> I'll guess #2


I know my guess doesn't count but I'm with Frankie's on #2.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Number 1 is the lie. Crispy corned beef is actually a favorite of Spooky1's.

Filet mignon purists will probably shudder, but #2 is true. I rarely eat meat plain. And I've never liked milk on cereal - gets too soggy for my tastes.

Eldritch, you are up!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

1) I rode a brand new motorcycle off the lot with only a permit no experience.

2) I've had dinner with Tom Savini.

3) I've had work done on a tattoo two days in a row.


----------



## Just Whisper

I don't know who Tom Savini is (is that a bad thing?). 

I am going to guess #1 is the lie because where I live you aren't allowed to drive it off the lot without a license and safety class. You can push it, tow it, drag it, or haul it. But you aint ridin' it any place.


----------



## Just Whisper

Accidentally posted twice...


----------



## Monk

Since JW beat me to saying #1, I'll say #2.


----------



## scareme

Then I'll take #3.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

1) I actually did ride the motorcycle home on just my permit. I did quite a few laps in the parking lot to get used to the clutch first, though.

2) As much as I would like to say this one is true, it is not. Though, I would WELCOME the chance to dine with makeup god, Tom Savini.

3) This one is also true. One of my pet peeves is half finished tattoos, so when my artist told me he wouldn't be able to finish it in one sitting, I out-stubborned him into finishing it the next morning (against his advice). The guys at the shop STILL tell customers about it!

Monk, you are up!


----------



## Monk

1) When I was a kid I wanted to be the Pope.

2) I was an extra in an AC/DC music video.

3) My SAT score in highschool was 1480.


----------



## Devils Chariot

1 - I mean who wouldnt, you can't be god, but you can speak for him, and if he wants you to have a new ferrari, who's gonna tell him no?


----------



## Spooky1

I'll go with #2 being untrue


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take number 3 because I think you did better than 1480


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I'll choose three. You don't seem that bright. (JUST KIDDING!!!)


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'll go with #3, even though he's got high school as one word. :zombie: 

Wow! A little slow with the trigger finger, I guess.


----------



## Monk

#3 is the lie, I didn't take the SAT in high school

Roxy, you're up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's an eclectic mix for you:

1) Although I am right-handed, I tend to eat snacks left handed.

2) I've had cataract surgery in both eyes.

3) One of my master's degrees is in mathematics.


----------



## Monk

I'll go with number 2.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'll go with #1, because I'm psychic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Number 2 is true. The nice thing is, I have close to 20:20 vision now in both eyes - woot!.

Number 1 is also true. Eating snacks right-handed just feels wrong to me for some reason


Try again


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'll go with #4, because I'm psychotic. :googly:


----------



## Just Whisper

You gonna make me go out on that damn limb again Roxy? Ohhh it's scary out here.

How about number 3? Can I guess number 3?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, JW, you are amazing!

Bone to Pick, you crack me up

Number 3 is the now obvious lie. My master's degrees are in oceanography and environmental biology.


Your turn, Ms Whisper!


----------



## Bone To Pick

So close that time......well, Mrs. Smartypants, sounds like you'd be the perfect person to do a How-To for cephalopod skeleton props. :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's Ms Smartypants to you!

Cephalopods don't have skeletons, either However, they would make awesome and scary props in the hands of someone like Dave the Dead or Devil's Chariot.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Note to self: Cephalopod humor failed miserably........

Sorry - Whisper is still up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone To Pick said:


> Note to self: Cephalopod humor failed miserably........QUOTE]
> 
> Perhaps, but you still provide entertainment value
> 
> Just Whisper, you're on deck.


----------



## Just Whisper

Sorry it took me so long to get back. Had a bad couple of days. Okay, this is my "I mostly suck at sports" admissions...

#1 When I was in college I trained for the olympic swim team, but didn't make it.

#2 I have 12 first place and 2 second place trophies for sportshooting with an AR15.

#3 I was on the gymnastics team in high school for 3 years and only got to participate in 2 meets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll start the ball rolling by guessing #3.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Using mind-boggling logic I would deduce that if either #1 or #2 were true, then #3 would probably be a lie. However, factoring in that Roxy already guessed that one and cross-calculating it with the fact that you "never bet against a Sicilian when death is on the line," I'm going out on a limb and guessing #2 (not that I'd want to find out how good of a shot you are).


----------



## Spooky1

I guess that leave #1 to me.


----------



## Just Whisper

Just Whisper said:


> #1 When I was in college I trained for the olympic swim team, but didn't make it.
> #2 I have 12 first place and 2 second place trophies for sportshooting with an AR15.
> #3 I was on the gymnastics team in high school for 3 years and only got to participate in 2 meets.


Spooky wins by default, using absolutely no logic at all. Way to go Spooky.
#1...LIE I have never even watched the olympics, and I can't swim worth a flip.
#2...TRUE I frequently shoot my AR15 in the military matches and frequently win. 
#3...TRUE I really sucked at gymnastics but my coach let me stay on the team for some reason. I never got to compete in the meets though. Just those 2.

You're turn Spooky


----------



## scareme

I'll say #3.

Opps, I was on the wrong page.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(too late, scareme)


----------



## Bone To Pick

Well, I didn't say my logic was good, just mind-boggling. :devil:


----------



## Spooky1

1) My right eye is 2/3rds brown and 1/3rd blue.

2) I have a tattoo of a Jack-o-lantern on my right arm.

3) On my feet, my second toe is longer than my big toe.


----------



## Joiseygal

Hmmm....not sure if it will be number 1. or 3.????? I will guess number 3.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(hee hee - I know all the answers)


----------



## scareme

I'll take # 2. If your second toe really is longer than your big toe, it means you're the boss in your house.(I'm the boss, just don't tell my husband)


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> I'll take # 2. If your second toe really is longer than your big toe, it means you're the boss in your house.(I'm the boss, just don't tell my husband)


What if we both have second toes longer than the first? Does that mean we're co-bosses?:googly:


----------



## Bone To Pick

The most effective method seems to be to take the last choice, so I'll take #1.


----------



## Just Whisper

Spooky, I like the fact that you felt you had to clarify that the toes you referred to were on your feet. Because knowing us, someone here would ask which toes you were talking about. LOL jk

I will guess number yellow


----------



## Spooky1

scareme is correct, I have no tattoos (yet)

1) My right eye is 2/3rds brown and 1/3rd blue. TRUE (My Grandfather had one blue eye and one brown eye, maybe that's were this came from)

2) I have a tattoo of a Jack-o-lantern on my right arm. FALSE (A tattoo may be in my future, but I'm tattoo free at the moment)

3) On my feet, my second toe is longer than my big toe. True (Roxy likes to make fun of my toes)


----------



## scareme

I didn't remember you ever talking about a tattoo Spooky.

OK, here goes:
1) I worked construction on a bridge over the Mississippi and fell off a barge into the river.

2) I used to be a hair stylist.

3)I worked in a florist shop, til I found out I was allergic to flowers (not really flowers, pollen).


----------



## Just Whisper

I'm going with number 3. #1 sounds too cool. Kinda hope it's true. LOL As long as you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll go with #2 being false


----------



## RoxyBlue

That leaves me with #1


----------



## scareme

Just Whisper got it. On first guess too.
1) I worked as a carpenter's app. on a bridge between Iowa and Wisc. I slipped off a icey bardge in Nov., but luckly a co-worked saw me go and I was pulled out. Ended up with pneumonia. Scared the crap out of me, but I went back to work. Not going to have the river get the better of me. And it makes a good story to tell to my grandkids.
2) Worked as a hair stylist for two years.
3) Never worked in a florist, but I would love to try it. Would add to the list of the many, varied jobs I've had over the years.


----------



## Just Whisper

Amazing how fast I can run out of interesting details pertaining to my life. LOL

#1 When I was a young child of about 7 one of my favorite things to eat was dog biscuits.
#2 Another of my favorite things to eat around age 5 was sticks of butter.
#3 I was also particularly fond of spam on toast with cheese when I was around 6.


----------



## scareme

I'll choose 3. Butter and dog biscuits I can understand, but spam?


----------



## Joiseygal

Well not sure if you are fond of dog biscuits but I will guess it wasn't your favorite food? So I guess number 1. Oh by the way I love spam!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take #2 since that's the only choice left.


----------



## Bone To Pick

All 3 sound delicious. How'd your bypass surgery go? :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone To Pick said:


> All 3 sound delicious. How'd your bypass surgery go? :devil:


Ah yes, buttered dog biscuits with Spam and cheese will get you every time:googly:


----------



## Just Whisper

#1 When I was a young child of about 7 one of my favorite things to eat was dog biscuits.
#2 Another of my favorite things to eat around age 5 was sticks of butter.
#3 I was also particularly fond of spam on toast with cheese when I was around 6.

Sorry for the delay. I answered this yesterday but my computer crapped out just as I hit "post". Figures. LOL So....

Scareme is the winner!

I wouldn't eat Spam if I was stone cold drunk and starving to death.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, you're up!


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I got lost.

1) I decorate ecessively for all hoildays.
2) I am left handed.
3) I own 4 houses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll say #3 because it doesn't exclude doll houses


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wait a sec, Roxy. Is this Two Lies and One Truth? 

I'll guess #2, because Roxy didn't.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bone To Pick said:


> Wait a sec, Roxy. Is this Two Lies and One Truth?
> 
> I'll guess #2, because Roxy didn't.


D'OH (slaps forehead).

I'll stick with #3 even if my logic was skewed:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

That leaves #1 for me.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can't believe I'm going to be wrong again......


----------



## scareme

You are wrong Bone, because you're right. It's #2.

1) I go overboard for all holidays. Right now my house looks like someone threw up red, white and blue. But Halloween is still the biggest.
2) I'm a righty.
3) I forgot about my dollhouse, that would make five. We have the house we live in, two we rent out, and I just inherited my mom's, a five bedroom 115 yr old three story in Iowa.


----------



## Bone To Pick

It's a miracle!! :jol:

k - here we go:

#1 - One of my jobs required that I wear a pirate outfit
#2 - I've been to Hell and back
#3 - I once attended Hef's Halloween Party at the Playboy Mansion


----------



## scareme

I'll take #1. The other two seem to good to doubt.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'll take #3

I sort of think #2 is a trick - there is a town called "Hell" after all.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll have to be quicker one of these days so I can actually get a choice.

I'll take # 2.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Sometimes it pays to be late, Spooky!

#1 - Nope - but I did have to wear lederhosen, which might have been worse. 
#2 - Yep - I grew up very close to Hell, MI. Still go there pretty much every time we go back, to get an ice cream at Screams. 
#3 - Nope - still waiting for my invite from Hef. I did get to go to a private party once in Beverly Hills with a guest list that included Tony Curtis, Ricardo Montalban, Cesar Romero, Michael York and a bunch of older celebrities. That was cool. And fortunately none of them were wearing skimpy outfits. :zombie: 

Do it up, Spooky!


----------



## scareme

I think this is two truths and a lie. You told two lies and a truth. I think Spooky is the only one that didn't win.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Ha ha, you're right! Apparently I never recovered from Roxy's answer in the last round. :redfaceton:

Being the first to uncover the scandal, I declare you the winner. Sorry spooky - take it scareme! (tiptoes away in disgrace)


----------



## scareme

I'll let Friakie-s Girl take it. I just had a turn.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Fair enough. Frankie?
(returns to his corner of shame)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

oh! (thanks for the heads-up, Scareme!)

Okay, two of these are true and one of them is a lie...


1. I was a minor-level child model.

2. I read tarot cards and have an uncanny skill with them.

3. I was raised in a hippy commune in rural Kentucky.


----------



## scareme

I'll guess #1


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, that's true. I was used frequently in newsprint lifestyle/interest stories and some minor advertising stuff when I was 6-7 years old. 

50/50 chance now....


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I'll guess #2


----------



## RoxyBlue

That leaves me with #3.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

#2 is true. I've been reading tarot cards purely for fun for over 15 years, and while I still haven't memorized all of the meanings, I've had many, many odd and bizarre things pop up that turn out to be true or happen within a short period of time. 

Roxy got the lie - I was raised by typical middle class folks... in rural KY. 

Roxy, you are up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) My mother is an only child

2) My youngest sister is older than my husband

3) My older sister spent two years in Rwanda teaching at a mission school.


----------



## Bone To Pick

#2, with absolutely no thought or logic involved :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, BTP, no prize this time. #2 is true - Spooky1 is indeed a little younger than my youngest sister, and I am a very happy "cougar"


----------



## Bone To Pick

I really meant to pick #......


----------



## RoxyBlue

#...... is of unknown or unverifiable veracity


----------



## scareme

I'll guess 1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, scareme - my mom has two brothers.

Your turn!


----------



## scareme

1) I've never been to New York
2) I'm a Master Gardner.
3) I have a tatoo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll get the ball rolling by guessing #3


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'll take 2 (and call you in the morning... )


----------



## Spooky1

That leaves #1 for me.


----------



## scareme

Again, last choice is the winner!
1) Never been to New York, city or state.
2) Compleated the master gardner course and do the volenteer work that goes into becoming a master gardner.
3) Worked at the morgue after the OKCity bombing and while I was there one of the victims was identified by their tatoo. My friend and I went out and got tatoos a month later. My hubby said what are the chances you will be in a bombing? I said about the same as theirs. A cresent moon and star on my back shoulder.
Your turn Spooky!


----------



## scareme

Looking back I see I told three truths. But I ment #1 to be a lie. Does that count? I say it still goes to Spooky.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Was it that bad of a trip to NY that you temporarily blocked it out?


----------



## Spooky1

Okay I'll try to make this 2 truths and 1 lie (really). 

1) My favorite ultralight fishing rod & reel are at the bottom of Little Seneca Lake.

2) The biggest fish I have ever caught was a 150 lbs shark off Ocean City Maryland.

3) I have a tendency to get sea sick when I'm out on larger bodies of water.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm going to take 2


----------



## scareme

I'll take 1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'll take Spooky1...oh wait, I already have him


----------



## Spooky1

Frankie's Girl got it on the first guess.

1) My favorite ultralight fishing rod & reel was in a rod holder in my kayak and I got too close to a flooded tree and it was knocked into the water and is currently at the bottom of Little Seneca Lake.

2) The biggest fish I have ever caught was a 150 lbs shark off Ocean City Maryland. (Lie) I've never been fishing in the ocean. I caught a little sand shark in Delaware bay as a kid once though. 

3) I have do have a tendency to get sea sick when I'm out on the Chesapeake Bay if the water is very rough, but that doesn't stop me from fishing.


----------



## Just Whisper

RoxyBlue said:


> 1) My mother is an only child
> 
> 2) My youngest sister is older than my husband
> 
> 3) My older sister spent two years in Rwanda teaching at a mission school.


Roxy, I never thought twice about this. You said your youngest sister, you did not say she was younger than you. You may have three sisters older than yourself, but one of them has to be the youngest. So I was tickled to learn she really is younger than you. And way to go, BTW.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just Whisper said:


> Roxy, I never thought twice about this. You said your youngest sister, you did not say she was younger than you. You may have three sisters older than yourself, but one of them has to be the youngest. So I was tickled to learn she really is younger than you. And way to go, BTW.


LOL, I never thought twice about this, either, because I know she's younger than I am:googly:

I once read an article somewhere that said the most successful relationships are those between a younger man and an older woman. Works for me

Cougars Rule!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, I never thought twice about this, either, because I know she's younger than I am:googly:
> 
> I once read an article somewhere that said the most successful relationships are those between a younger man and an older woman. Works for me
> 
> Cougars Rule!


Totally agree! My hubband is only 2 years younger... but that counts, right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankie-s Girl said:


> Totally agree! My husband is only 2 years younger... but that counts, right?


I'd say it does - and it's your turn


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Sorry for stalling this thread! I'm such a cornflake!:googly:



Two truths and one lie... 

1. I love celebrating my birthday, and the hubby and I frequently take nifty trips and such for it.

2. I have one older sister. Growing up, we were frequently mistaken for twins.

3. I have captured skunks in the neighborhood without being sprayed and released them back into the wild.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'll pick #3, because I'll be wrong anyway. :zombie:


----------



## Spooky1

I'll guess #1 (by a flip of a coin)


----------



## RoxyBlue

That leaves possible lie #2 for me


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Spooky1... come on down! You're the next contestant!

I am pretty darn indifferent celebrating my birthday... as it falls 7 days after Halloween. I don't have a problem with birthdays, just rather focus on Halloween more, and have never liked cards so we don't do much other than hit the after-Halloween sales. (obviously when I was a kid, birthdays were more important)


----------



## Spooky1

1) When I was a in the Boy Scouts I did a 10 day 100 mile hike on the Appalachian Trail.

2) I was born left handed but was forced to learn to write, right handed as a kid.

3) I have 18 nephews and nieces, and 5 great nephews and nieces, and only one sibling.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Sure, I'll guess #2. Why? I have NO idea!


----------



## Devils Chariot

1


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I'll pick number 3 because it's the only choice left and because 18 nephews and nieces seem like a lot of work for only one sibling.*


----------



## Spooky1

Devils Chariot is the winner!

1) When I was a in the Boy Scouts I did a 10 day 100 mile hike on the Appalachian Trail. (Lie) I went on many hikes but never anything that far.

2) I was born left handed but was forced to learn to write, right handed as a kid. (True) My parents thought it would be easier on me to be a righty (maybe this is why my hand writing sucks)

3) I have 18 nephews and nieces, and 5 great nephews and nieces, and only one sibling. (True) I only have one brother (with one son), all the others are from Roxy's seven brothers and sisters.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I am displaying an uncanny ability to defy my 33% odds of guessing correctly. :zombie:


----------



## Devils Chariot

oh I won, yay.

1. Cut a chunk out of my stomach with a dremel when the drill bit came flying out of the chuck as I was drilling out the eyes on a skull.

2. I burned a grid pattern into my back when I slipped and fell against the in wall heating unit and looked like a waffle for a month.

3. I broke my middle finger playing jump over the twister kids at a birthday party and my cast had my middle finger prominently displayed for 2 months. Everyone gets the bird till I'm better.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Hmmmmm...no idea but I'm going to pick number 3 on a hunch. BTW is it just me or does Devils Chariot seem just a tad accident prone? *


----------



## GothicCandle

I vote two. Though it wouldn't surprise me if it were true, you ARE accident prone.


----------



## Spooky1

Then I'll guess #1 dremel dude.


----------



## Devils Chariot

pretty ghoul wins.

I actually broke my middle finger jumping over my brothers leg. One time he lifted it as a joke. I fell and broke my middle finger backwards. My parents were at the store so I sat around for an hour with a mangled finger till they got back. I think this was in 2nd grade. The cast was a lot of fun though. I got to flip the bird to everyone for two months, got a lot of 2nd grade laughs.


----------



## GothicCandle

Devils Chariot said:


> pretty ghoul wins.
> 
> I actually broke my middle finger jumping over my brothers leg. One time he lifted it as a joke. I fell and broke my middle finger backwards. My parents were at the store so I sat around for an hour with a mangled finger till they got back. I think this was in 2nd grade. The cast was a lot of fun though. I got to flip the bird to everyone for two months, got a lot of 2nd grade laughs.


I thought this game was to guess the lie? she picked three, the broken finger...is that true? or false?


----------



## RoxyBlue

GothicCandle said:


> I thought this game was to guess the lie? she picked three, the broken finger...is that true? or false?


I think the lie is in the details - jumping over his brother's leg instead of twister kids


----------



## GothicCandle

RoxyBlue said:


> I think the lie is in the details - jumping over his brother's leg instead of twister kids


ohhhh okay.


----------



## Devils Chariot

sorry to trick ya Gothic, guess I'm a good liar. I learned in the last 8 years to surround your lie with truth and people will go for it, or wont even notice it. Try it out.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Great, my first win at this!! 

1) My car once burst into flames as I was filling up at a gas station on my way home from work. I rushed into the station to tell them to turn off the pumps but luckily the fire ate through my air conditioning hose and put out the fire. Later, the very young tow truck driver, that AAA sent out to tow my car, lost control of it and my car rolled over his leg.

2) In the 1990s I met former Surgeon General of the United States, Charles Everett Koop, at a bar in Gibraltar. He invited me to join him and his wife for a drink and discussed with me the evils of smoking in order to persuade me to give up cigarettes.

3) I once had a cat named Hobbes who viciously attacked and chased away a man who broke into my home while I was in it.*


----------



## GothicCandle

wow.....uh.....2??? lol that's a hard one


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll say #1, for no reason other than I want #3 and #2 to be true


----------



## Spooky1

Once again I'm left with just one choice. I'll pick #3.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*GothicCandle wins.  #2 actually did happen but to my brother not me. I wish he had stopped smoking then but he didn't.

Also in case anyone was interested about the tow truck driver in #1 he was OK just really freaked out (as I was).  He asked if we could stop and pick up his wife and son on the way out and I said yes of course. I think he wanted them around for comfort. I remember his son was adorable and explained dinosaurs to me all the way home. The car caught fire in the first place because of some electrical glitch that I received a recall notice on the following week.*


----------



## GothicCandle

wow I'm right?! cool.

1: One day when we were on vacation we went to lunch at McDonalds and we met and had a very nice conversation with a hooker. I was about 9 or 10 and thought her leopard mini skirt was awesome.

2: My uncle has had lunch with Reba Mcintire.

3: I once took a class at the local college, and the professor was an ex nazi. He had been a very young soldier during the war and was "just following orders" He even wrote a book on his experiences.


----------



## Just Whisper

I am gonna guess number 1.


----------



## GothicCandle

wow only one guess? did i break the game?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Gothic, you don't have to wait for all three truth/lies to be spoken for. You are certainly welcome to respond to each guess as it comes in.

However, since I'm here, I'll take door #2


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'll take #3, though I believe Roxy's right


----------



## GothicCandle

The ex nazi wasn't a teacher of mine, though I have met one, he was at a local writers convention a few years ago. So that is the lie.

The hooker story is truth, lol, though as we were talking to her my innocent 9 year old mind had no clue what her job was. She had stopped to have lunch in the McDonald's like anyone else.

My uncle really has had lunch with Reba Mcintire, it was for his work, awesome eh!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Does that mean I'm next?

1. I was a featured guest on a PBS show about filmmaking last fall.

2. My history teacher last year was on Celebrity Family Feud and lost.

3. My parents were going to give me the same name as our cat when I was born.


----------



## GothicCandle

ill pick 2.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Nope. He was on as the brother in law of some "celebrity" none of us had ever heard of.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with #3 just because it's funny


----------



## Mr_Chicken

sadly, no.

I bet you can't guess which one it is now!


----------



## Spooky1

Uh, err #1?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Whoa! How'd you guess Spooky?!

I was interviewed for a PBS show about filmmaking, but it airs this fall, and the network is no longer a PBS affiliate.


----------



## Joiseygal

Mr_Chicken said:


> Whoa! How'd you guess Spooky?!
> 
> I was interviewed for a PBS show about filmmaking, but it airs this fall, and the network is no longer a PBS affiliate.


Cool Mr. Chicken. So since it isn't PBS affiliated will they still air the show? If they do when will it be on I would love to watch it?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Joiseygal said:


> Cool Mr. Chicken. So since it isn't PBS affiliated will they still air the show? If they do when will it be on I would love to watch it?


Well, it's actually just a local channel, so I'm thinking you'd have to be in CA to see it... but yeah, it's still being broadcasted....they haven't told me when yet. If I can figure out how to get it from the TV to the computer, I'll try to get it on youtube though...assuming I look reasonably intelligent 

In case it gets lost... *Spooky1, you're up*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr_Chicken said:


> Well, it's actually just a local channel, so I'm thinking you'd have to be in CA to see it... but yeah, it's still being broadcasted....they haven't told me when yet. If I can figure out how to get it from the TV to the computer, I'll try to get it on youtube though...assuming I look reasonably intelligent
> 
> In case it gets lost... *Spooky1, you're up*


He's mowing the lawn - I'll remind him when he gets in


----------



## Spooky1

Okay lets see, I'll go with the family edition of 2 truths and 1 lie.

1) My mother was a founder Meals on Wheels of Central Maryland.

2) I worked for the American Red Cross for 15 years doing blood research.

3) My father made his living for the Army developing weapons that would put holes in Russian tanks.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

#2.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope #2 is true. I worked at American Red Cross's, Jerome H. Holland Laboratory for the Biomedical Sciences, Rockville, Md. for 15 years. (and no I didn't bring home old blood for props. really I didn't )

50/50 chance now folks.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'll guess #3, hoping that your father instead developed weapons that would color the Russian tanks pink, thereby immasculating the Soviet soldiers and making them want to shop instead of fight. :devil:


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

#1 seems to be vacant... I'll go for #*1*.


----------



## Spooky1

DeadDude is correct. #1 was the lie.

My mother did start and run Meals on wheels in in Harford county, but she wasn't a founder of Meals on Wheels of Central Maryland.

My father was (before retirement) a ballistics physicist for the army who work on anti-tank weapons.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I don't know the exact rules, so I hope I'm doing this right (this is the only thing I can do, unfortunately I've never met anyone famous and nothing very interesting has ever happened to me - just a lot of death).

Get ready for a downer 

Which of these following people I knew either didn't die, or didn't die under these circumstances:

1. After I made up a rumor in 3rd grade that a girl I knew (let's call her: Jenny) kissed a guy I knew (let's call him: Adam) who she hated - he shot himself and died.

2. In 6th grade, after I made friends with a girl and knew her for a year (let's call her: Keri) - she died in a fire while trapped inside her new house.

3. In 11th grade, after I had a conversation with a blonde girl I barely knew (let's call her: Heather), she was mysteriously carted off in an ambulance and died before she made it to the hospital.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, you aren't kidding!


I'll say #1 is the lie.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

No such luck for me. Or, unluck for him.

I made sure to be careful with how I described that one. I was pure evil back then and started that rumor in 3rd grade. He shot himself 8 years later.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'll go with #3, because she was a "blonde."


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Well, there's actually no way to figure these out. But you're right.

#1 is true. From what I understand- he had trouble with drugs and was arrested and had some charges pressed against him.

#2 is true. She moved away the next year, her stepfather was a big real estate type person, and she was alone in her new house when it caught fire. She was most likely sleeping and died of smoke inhalation.

#3 is false. The girl in question _was_ mysteriously taken out of school and put into an ambulance, and nobody knew what was going on. All that is true. However: I don't remember whether I had ever talked to her or not, she did not die in the ambulance when she was taken outside, and she wasn't taken to the hospital. Whatever happened to her, she recovered and her parents drove up and took her home.

*BONE TO PICK* - your turn.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hah, first time my illogic worked.

Okay, let's see if I can avoid completely screwing this up:

#1 My first three movie credits had my name spelled incorrectly.

#2 I once played in a German band on a parade float comprised of a pontoon boat on a trailer. The drummer was a 70 year-old woman.

#3 My house is only about 4 blocks from Elvis's home.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Three?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it's #1, although how anyone can misspell "Bone to Pick" is beyond me


----------



## Bone To Pick

I love how #2 apparently seems so believable to everyone.


----------



## Bone To Pick

#3 Sorry, Johnny. Trick answer (sort of). I do have a house in Palm Springs, CA that's roughly 4 blocks away from the only house Elvis ever owned aside from Graceland, at which he and Priscilla honeymooned.

#1 You got it Roxy. It was actually only my first TWO movie credits that were spelled incorrectly. Neither movie was very good, so at least I have plausible deniability. 

#2 Yes I played trombone in a German band...on a pontoon boat float...in a parade...wearing lederhosen...with a 70 year-old drummer sitting at her snare drum, looking deathly serious. :zombie:

Back to you, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:

1. My great-great (and maybe one more great) grandmother Philomene Daniels became the first woman to be licensed as a steamboat “pilot and master” in U.S. history, piloting a ferry boat on Lake Champlain.

2. When my maternal grandfather was to be buried in a cemetery facing Lake Champlain, my grandmother was asked whether she wanted him placed so he had a view of the lake.

3. I had a great aunt who used to mow my grandmother's lawn while wearing a bathing suit.


----------



## GothicCandle

I'll pick 1? I hope 3 is true, thats funny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, #1 is true. Captain Phil, as she was called, took over piloting the ferry after her husband died. Apparently her children found the idea of their mother piloting a steamboat somewhat shocking, but her grandchildren thought she was one cool lady.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

3?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, JT. My great aunt did indeed help with mowing my grandmother's lawn, but not in a bathing suit. However, what she did do was unbutton her blouse completely while mowing and stick a Kleenex in her bra to catch the sweat. When we pointed out the impropriety of such behavior, she would laugh and say "We're out in the country. No one will see". She was in her 60s at the time.

#2 is, of course, true. My grandmother's response to the question was "I don't think it will make a difference to him since he's dead".

Your turn, blue boy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

1. I shaved off my goatee this week due to the sweltering heat.
2. I love gazpacho.
3. I make a mean martini.


----------



## Joiseygal

I think I will go with number 3. I have a feeling you could of shaved your goatee off this week because it finally got hotter in PA. Also I had to look up gazpacho, so I'm thinking since you know what that is you must really like it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, I am a pretty wicked bartender. :smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with #1 because most men with facial hair tend to keep it no matter what


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, that be the lie. The last time I shaved it off was several years ago, and I looked like a giant 300 pound baby. Even scarier sight than usual 

You are up Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's why I don't encourage Spooky1 to shave off his beard/moustache - it makes him look about ten years younger and people think I'm an even bigger cradle robber than I already am

Here we go:

1. I've had surgery for a detached retina twice in my left eye.

2. I've had all four wisdom teeth removed.

3. I had my first cataract surgery when I was in my 40s.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok let me give it another try at the first attempt.
I will say number 2 is the lie. I would say cataract surgery is early in your 40's, but I think I get dark spots in my eyes and I'm not even 40 yet. As for number 1 it sounds like that could be a possible lie, but I will stick with my first answer...so number 2!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you got it on the first try! I still have all my wisdom teeth and I won't give them up without a fight

#3 was a direct result of #1 (two detachments within a few months). Surgery for a retinal detachment can cause an existing cataract to develop much more rapidly (in my case, in a matter of months after the second surgery). The good news is, I have pretty close to 20/20 vision in both eyes now, which is like a miracle since I was so very near-sighted for most of my life.


Your turn.


----------



## Joiseygal

Well it is good to hear that the surgery really worked out for the best!

Ok here we go:
1. I got hit by lightening when I was 12 yrs. old when I was standing under a tree.
2. I had to wear braces on my legs for two years like Forrest Gump.
3. When I was a baby I fell frontwards in my high chair and split my forehead open.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

2


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'll take 3


----------



## RoxyBlue

That leaves me with #1, just to round things out


----------



## Joiseygal

You are correct RoxyBlue. I didn't get hit by lightening, but my father did. Maybe that explains why I have a few screws loose since I was born.  Your up Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) I was not a big celebrator of Halloween until after I married Spooky1.

2) I refer to the week before Easter as Hell Week instead of Holy Week since I sing in a church choir and we spend most of that week in church.

3) I open all my Christmas gifts on Christmas eve.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Hmmmmm.

I'm going to have to go with #3 as the lie


----------



## RoxyBlue

And Frankie's Girl gets it on the first try! My family tradition is no opening of presents until Christmas Day.

Your turn.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

1. I was born on an election day.

2. I freak out during thunderstorms.

3. I am left handed.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll go for what's behind curtain #2


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Awww, you got it!

I like storms. I was worried during the hurricane last year, but it wasn't a full on panic. 

You are up, Mr. Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1

Okay, lets see .......

1) While vacationing in Williamsburg Virginia as a kid, I was climbing on a cannon, fell off and split my head open on the metal rimmed wheel. My parents had to take me to the emergency room for stitches.

2) As a kid I piled boxes on a dining room chair and climbed on top, just to fall face first onto a hard wood floor. Resulting in me missing a front tooth for a year or two.

3) A childhood friend of mine, got the bright idea of going down a big dirt hill (it was called Ghost hill because there was a story passed around that there were graves there) in a wheel barrow. I went first and the wheel barrow crashed half way down and I broke my right arm in the fall.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

3


----------



## Spooky1

JT got it on the first guess (#3 is true except for the broken arm part, I just got some cuts and bruises. My friend never did take his turn).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

1. I studied French for 8 years.
2. I met Jonathan Frid from Dark Shadows. 
3. I love tequila.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thnk you're a beer man, so I'll say #3


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it. I can't stand tequila. Got sick years ago from a night of indulging, can't touch the stuff.

But for the record and if anyone wants to shower me in presents, I love vodka, rum and wine in addition to beer. 

Your go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) I minored in Fine Arts in college, with a specialty in sculpting

2) The only geology class I took in college was a 400 level course and I was the only person in the class who had not taken any other geology courses.

3) One of my PE classes in college was taught by a black belt karate instructor.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

im guessing #3


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, #3 is true. It was a self-defense class taught at 8:00 in the morning when I was a freshman in college. The instructor also taught a class in martial arts in the evenings to the more serious-minded students.

Side story about the instructor - He was approached ('jumped" might be a more accurate word) one night when he was crossing a soccer field on campus by a couple of townies who apparently believed a short Japanese guy was an easy target. They did live, but regretted their actions afterwards


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

good story .. well now i have a 50/50 chance #1


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Crazy. I took only one art class in college from a professor who didn't exactly make the non-Art major students feel welcome.

Your turn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just a little bump here - Crazy, 'tis your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, no Crazy - perhaps someone would like to take the next turn while we are waiting?


----------



## scareme

I'll give it a go...

1) I'm right handed.

2) My sister is married to a cowboy.

3) I've never gotten a ticket for speeding.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with #2


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'll take #1 - theoretically I have a 50/50 chance here.


----------



## Spooky1

That leaves #3 for me.


----------



## scareme

Like usual, the leftover number wins. You're up Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay lets see:

1) When I was in High school I went to France for 3 1/2 weeks in an exchange program and lived with two different French families.

2) On a trip to Ireland I got to tour the Jameson Irish Whisky distillery (I'm a distant relative of the whiskey makers)

3) I spent 9 weeks in Amsterdam back in 2000 working with the Dutch Red Cross.


----------



## scareme

I get to pick first this time. I'll choose#1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I choose....oh, wait, I already know the answer


----------



## scareme

If Roxy's offering a guess, I must be wrong.


----------



## Spooky1

#1 is incorrect scareme. I really did go to France in an exchange program from my high school (my 2 years of French classes didn't prepare me well for the experience).


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'll guess #2, because if you truly toured the whiskey distillery, you should have had a terrific headache and no memory of it the next day. :devil:


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Bone to Pick. #2 was the lie. I've never been to Ireland, but would like to go. Even though I have the same surname as the whiskey, we've found no family ties.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hmm, not my most upbeat choices, but...:

1. I never wear my wedding ring on my ring finger.

2. I've never ridden a horse.

3. I've lived in LA for 17 years, but I'm not a fan of any LA sports team.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll say #3, only because it reminds me of me - I've lived in the DC area for over 20 years and am not a Redskins fan (or any other sports fan, for that matter


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

#2 please.


----------



## scareme

That leaves me with 1.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Frankie got it.

1. I never wear my wedding ring on my ring finger because I broke the knuckle and can't fit the ring on anymore - I've never gotten it re-sized, I just wear it on my pinky finger instead.

2. I'm not an avid horseman, but I used to ride occasionally with friends in Michigan while growing up there. And I just went horseback riding last month in Taos, NM, with my daughter. My wife, on the other hand, is not wild about them.

3. I still root for the Detroit and Univ of Mich teams (yes I'm a long suffering Lions fan).

All your's, Frankie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankie's Girl, your turn!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Whoops! Sorry for the delay!

1. I have absolutely no fear of bugs or small animals. 

2. My father holds several US patents for scientific processes and mechanisms.

3. I once stopped a robbery by throwing a brick at the assailant.

(and I super pinky swear that I'll check in tomorrow morning!)


----------



## morbidmike

1. I hate spiders now after getting bit like a thousand time by one spider

2.My little girl dog will dance in circles for a treat

3.I am the greatest lover in the world!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Morbid Mike, you need to guess which is the lie of the previous poster before you post your own 2 truths and a lie. 

For Frankies post I'll guess #3.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Spooky got it on the first try... what do I not look like I could stop a robbery? :googly:

You are up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was so hoping the brick throw story was true

I once worked with a girl who threw her doggie bag leftovers at a guy who tried to rob her. I don't know if that's what stopped him or her screaming at the top of her lungs as she threw the food at him.


----------



## morbidmike

thank her for the food for me


----------



## fick209

So it's spooky1's turn correct?

Hey Bone to Pick - great Lion's game yesterday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, it's Spooky1's turn. He's at work right now.


----------



## Spooky1

1) After college I worked for 5 years in labs doing analysis for asbestos.
2) For two summers during college I worked for the local power company's environmental department.
3) One summer while in college I got to intern at the National aquarium in Baltimore.


----------



## debbie5

No fair! Spooky1's are really hard to guess...I think the lie is #1.


----------



## morbidmike

hope it #1 absestos is soooo tasty and hard to find on the balck market


----------



## lewlew

Hmmmm... I smell something fishy. I'll say the lie is #3.


----------



## fick209

Well then I guess I will go with door #2


----------



## debbie5

And the answer is....?


----------



## Spooky1

LewLew is correct, #3 is the lie (I applied for a job after college at the National Aquarium, but didn't get the job). 

I really did work in labs analyzing samples for asbestos after college (now I work with blood, just a slight change of pace).

For two summers I worked in the PEPCO (Potomac Electric Power Co.) environmental department doing field testing. Part of the job was doing a crab population study in the river and inside the impound netting of the power plant intake canal. I got to take home Blue crabs whenever I wanted (yum steamed crabs).


----------



## lewlew

That's what I get for guessing.

OK...

1) My mother processes 2,000 divorces a year in a town of just 4,000 people.

2) I played semi-pro beach volleyball.

3) I brought an arsonist to justice by following him with a plane.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll start the ball rolling by taking Door #3.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm gonna go with door#2 that person is probably athletic


----------



## scareme

That leaves me with one. They all sound like great stories.


----------



## lewlew

Wow! That was fast!

scareme got it by default. I did actually have to follow someone with a plane while on fire recon duty. We called in the state police once he stopped at his place of business. Turns out he did nothing at all (hence the lie).

I did actually play semi-pro beach volleyball. I even got to play a match against gold-medalist Karch Kiraly (and got my a$$ kicked to boot).

And finally, my mother works as a prothonetary in a county that has the lowest rate in the state for filing for divorce. Anyone who wants a quicky divorce files there. They do over 2,000 per year!


----------



## debbie5

We need a master of ceremonies or host for this...I wanna see if Carol Merrill is gonna open door #1, door #2 or maybe you get what's behind the curtain.


----------



## morbidmike

Dammit I looked for the truth not the lie ......stupid rules


----------



## RoxyBlue

So #3 is the lie, which means ....I won, right?


----------



## morbidmike

with 15,000 posts you should know that!!!! go ahead any way I'm bored


----------



## lewlew

Yes yes yes. #3 is the lie.. Man my brain is fried today! :googly: Roxy is up.. Sorry for the confusion. <climbs in bed for the rest of the day>


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's okay, lewlew, I just wanted to be sure I wasn't missing something


1) I wear blood red acrylic nails on days other than Halloween

2) I can't wear earrings for pierced ears

3) I have a three inch scar on my left shoulder blade


----------



## fick209

I'm going to start off with #1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, that was quick!

You are correct, fick. In fact, I don't wear acrylic nails at all (or nail polish, either).

Your turn!


----------



## fick209

1. At 28 years old I was the youngest person in my town to ever be elected to the city council.

2. One of the 1st tasks I got to do at work this morning was roto-root a sewer

3. My dog just caught a squirrel right outside the front door of my work office.


----------



## scareme

I'll take #3


----------



## debbie5

I'll take door #2.


----------



## debbie5

Wait, Roxy!- what Ninja battle did you go through to get the three inch scar??

Feh- she's offline...


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> Wait, Roxy!- what Ninja battle did you go through to get the three inch scar??
> 
> Feh- she's offline...


It happened while I was kicking some a$$ on my way to Top Post Ho. FE and Johnny Thunder put up a terrific fight

Reality - a small subcutaneous cyst I'd had for like 30 years got infected and needed surgery to drain as well as remove scar tissue from a previous infection of the same cyst. The old scar tissue was much more extensive than the surgeon originally thought, so he had to do more cutting than expected to get it all. This was all done under local anaesthesia and was not what you would call pleasant, since he had to keep injecting more lidocaine as the incision got bigger. I think I ended up with 45 ml of lidocaine in my shoulder by the time he was done.

The fight story is more glamorous


----------



## fick209

Scareme gets it

He did chase a squirrel right outside office front door, but he did not catch it, squirrel made it safely to a nearby tree.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, once you get settled back at home, you're up


----------



## debbie5

"sebaceous cyst" aka world's most ginornous zit....LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another bump - Scareme, you're up


----------



## Johnny Thunder

1. I like red wine better than white.
2. I like red sauces on pasta better than white.
3. My Jeep is red and white.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I say #3 is made up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah, my wife's is red, mine is black.

Your go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) In addition to my regular violin, I also own a five-stringed version

2) I taught myself to play piano

3) I have a kit for a bouzouki I need to put together


----------



## The Creepster

#1 is a lie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very good, Creepster! I wouldn't mind trying a five-string violin some time just to see how it sounds, but I don't currently own one.

Your turn!


----------



## The Creepster

1. I am accurate at 1000 yards with a rifle
2. I know how to cast latex 
3. I worked with a crime scene clean up crew at one time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, I'll go with #2 as the fiction


----------



## scareme

Then I'll say 3, even though I think it's 2 also.


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, I'll go with #2 as the fiction


#1 is true....you can run....but not far enough
#3 is true....that was a great job...lots of BRUTAL DEATH....

Your up again Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) I once set my hand on fire in a chemistry lab

2) I was bitten by a snake in a biology lab

3) I sliced the end of a finger off in a dissection lab


----------



## The Creepster

Number 3


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're good at this Correct. The slicing occurred in my kitchen while chopping lettuce, and I only lost a little bit off the end of my finger. Bled like crazy, too.


Your turn!


----------



## The Creepster

1. I can bench press 365 lbs
2. I don not own a cell phone
3. I have been hit in the head with a axe once requiring 85 stitches


----------



## RoxyBlue

I say #2


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...sheesh..your turn again Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

But it was so easy - I knew you could bench press at least 350 pounds and you seem like the kind of guy that someone would want to hit in the head with an axe, which leaves...cell phone


1) I have four brothers

2) All my brothers are, or have been, in the Air Force

3) All my brothers are taller than I am


----------



## fick209

I'll choose door number 2?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, Door #2 is true.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Knowing that you're 7' 2" I'll go with #3.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and no. My brothers are all taller than me, although not by much for one of them.

Guess this will make it REAL easy for the next person taking a shot at this


----------



## scareme

I was going to guess #1 anyway. You mentioned your brother before and I know there wasn't four of them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Scareme - I actually have three brothers, one who is older than I am and two younger.

Your turn!


----------



## scareme

1) I'll be married 25 years next month.
2) In my house in Iowa, there is a mine in the basement.
3) My grandmother was raised in a convent by nuns.


----------



## morbidmike

I'll go with #2 if it is true I'm coming over to play in it


----------



## fick209

If Mike is wrong, I'll go with #3


----------



## The Creepster

I will go with numero uno


----------



## scareme

Uno is wrong, it will be 29 years next month.

Dubuque was settled for mining. Alot of the houses were built around the mines, and noone knows where they are anymore. One morning after a rain our neighbors awoke to no front yard. The mine (not ours) caved in and they had to pay to have it filled in. 

My grandma was orphaned at 4, and her grandparents willed their farm to the church if the nuns would raise her. Her two brothers, 8 and 10 were put on an orphan train and adopted out to seperate farm families in northern Iowa.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're up, Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Actually its Fick..shes the smarty pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, you are - #1 was the lie


----------



## morbidmike

i'll do creepsters

I'm full of hate

I'm full of hate

I'm full of hate


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...fine I will go then thar

1. I did security work for several concert venues 
2. I have caught a hammerhead shark
3. While my grandfather was doing a "nickle" at a state pen, he met my grandmother, a infirmary nurse


----------



## morbidmike

i'm going with 2


----------



## scareme

I like 3.


----------



## The Creepster

Number 3 is the lie...grandpa Sal was too smart to get caught

Scareme your up


----------



## morbidmike

dammit!!!!!ugh!


----------



## The Creepster

Bump....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's do a reboot here - I don't think Scareme will mind if I take her turn


1) I went to parochial school for only one year as a child before going to public school.

2) One of my nephews is in training to become a priest

3) My mother was a parochial school teacher for two years before switching to public school teaching.


----------



## morbidmike

I'll go with 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, #2 is true.

Guess again


----------



## morbidmike

3


----------



## fick209

then I'll take #1


----------



## RoxyBlue

#1 is true.

#3 is the lie - my mother was never a public school teacher. She was indeed a parochial school teacher for many years and is now retired.

You are up, Mr Morbid One


----------



## morbidmike

#1 I was jailed for 60 days for fighting my ex father inlaw

#2 I was once a model for bass pro shops

#3 my father was a Korean war hero


----------



## The Creepster

#1 all the way


----------



## fick209

I'll choose #3


----------



## RoxyBlue

That leaves me with #2 (hmmmm, that sounds really bad)


----------



## morbidmike

#3 is a lie he got his orders changed before he had to go over.....I was jailed and thats why I got divorced from the first wife....and I was in the bass pro magazine for rigging boats I was holding a windshield pretending to install it ...Fick you won go on with your short self


----------



## fick209

Well obviously I can't lie about how tall I am:googly:

1. Playing the piano is one of my favorite ways to relieve stress

2. I am a Sunday School teacher

3. I built my own deer stand & hunt out of it every fall


----------



## morbidmike

I'm going with 2


----------



## fick209

nope, 2 is true


----------



## Zurgh

I'll say #1 (You really play an old school organ, not electric, complete with pipes & bellows)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take #3, then. I think you can build a deer stand, but you don't like guns


----------



## morbidmike

what about bow hunting??


----------



## fick209

#3 is the lie...I have never built a deer stand & I have never hunted deer

RoxyBlue is up (how did you know I don't like guns?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> #3 is the lie...I have never built a deer stand & I have never hunted deer
> 
> RoxyBlue is up (how did you know I don't like guns?)


(You mentioned it on another thread in response to something The Creepster posted)

1) I only had two boyfriends in high school and both were younger than I was.

2) I was once engaged to an accountant who dumped me two weeks before our wedding was supposed to take place.

3) On one of my early dates with Spooky1, I accidentally spilled a large Coke on him at a restaurant.


----------



## fick209

not a clue, but I'll go ahead and guess #1


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, #1 is true. My cougar roots (claws?) run deep


----------



## The Creepster

#2...cause your a little minx that no number cruncher could handle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Which is true, and so is #2. Turned out for the best in the long run - just ask Spooky1

Okay, now think hard, next person who tries to guess this.


----------



## fick209

Hmmm, what o what should I choose, how about that door #3?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you are sooo smart, Fick The Coke was spilled by Spooky1, but he did manage to miss me.

You're up, Ms Fick!


----------



## fick209

1. I own 7 different pairs of golf shoes

2. 2 years ago I shot my first Hole-in-One

3. I currently hold the record for lowest score ever posted by a female at the course I am a member of


----------



## morbidmike

i'm going with #3


----------



## Zurgh

I'll try #1.


----------



## fick209

Sorry Mike, short people can golf too, I not only hold the female course record at the course I belong to, but also at 2 other courses in my area

Zurgh, won't tell you yet if you are right or wrong yet...I'll wait for the 3rd guess


----------



## GrimAftermath

I guess, I will try #2


----------



## fick209

I do own 7 pairs of golf shoes for now...golf expo next weekend, will probably buy more

I have never shot a hole-in-one in my life

GrimAftermath, you are up!


----------



## morbidmike

do you have a pair of shoe's for every course why the hell you need so many shoes?


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> do you have a pair of shoe's for every course why the hell you need so many shoes?


Well you can't wear the same shoes everyday silly:googly: All my shoes have different spikes and it's just easier to grab a pair of shoes that fit the days conditions then it is to constantly change out spikes in 1 pair of shoes

GrimAftermath, you are still up!


----------



## morbidmike

who is grimaftermath


----------



## Zurgh

The, absentee winner, I think...


----------



## fick209

I agree, Zurgh I flipped a coin and you win...go ahead your turn


----------



## morbidmike

great now zurgh is MIA


----------



## Zurgh

I'm back, OK... 2 truths & 1 lie...

1) My father was an aircraft electrician, who specialised in jet fighter weapons & weapon system electronics... or was he?

2) My favorite author is H.P. Lovecraft & my favorite story is The Shadow Out of Time... or is it?

3) I use to be a big video game player, I have over 7 different consoles & duplicates of some... or do I?

I'll respond after the final answer... or will I? Oh, I guess it wouldn't be much if I did not answer back, so I will.


----------



## fick209

I'll start with #1


----------



## morbidmike

3 is my guess hahaahah fick is wrong D.D.D.( mencia)


----------



## RoxyBlue

That pretty much leaves me with 2

(Carlos Mencia is a hoot!)


----------



## Zurgh

#1 is True! My Dad dad was a weapons tech electrician. He had all but X & XX level security clearance. (IE: No work on the SR71 Blackbird, Stealth Fighters or Bombers or other spy planes.) 
#2 is the lie! H.P. Lovecraft is my favorite horror author, but Douglas Adams is my all time favorite.
#3 is True! I do own many old & newer gaming consoles, and hundreds of games. I only occasionally play any more & usually with my kids. (If I play against them, I kick there butts!)

RoxyBlue, that leaves you the winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

1) I have been to London, England

2) I have been to Edinburgh, Scotland

3) I have been to Montreal, Quebec


----------



## The Creepster

#3...boom


----------



## morbidmike

2 for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

No need to wait for someone to select #1 - The Creepster got it on the first try.

London and Edinburgh were the cities we visited while on our honeymoon in 1988. Both cities are great places to see if you ever get the chance.

Your turn, Oh Cut and Chiseled One


----------



## The Creepster

WOOF.....I am showing you my 19 1/2 python's (biceps) as we speak!!!!!:googly:
LOL you scared yet Roxy....I seem to know everytime ....BOO

#1 I have been shot 3 times
#2 I have more then 9 motorcycles 3 built and 6 in pieces in my basement
#3 I just got back from Vegas


----------



## morbidmike

1 lie's


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...I have been shot 3 times. guess again


----------



## fick209

I'll take # 3


----------



## The Creepster

Nope thats true as well.....only one left


----------



## morbidmike

I know you have vintage Harleys in your cellar


----------



## Zurgh

I'd hazard to guess, then, #2, perhaps?


----------



## morbidmike

he put all three true's on here CHEATER


----------



## The Creepster

LOL I do have Vintage Harleys in the basement but...I have only 1 put together right now, sold the other 2 last month Fooled you....SO Its Zurghs go


----------



## Zurgh

1) My mom was an archeologist.
2) I used to work building & repairing industrial sewing machines, but still can't figure out how to use the one I own.
3) I am lactose intolerant.


----------



## morbidmike

very interesting all could be true hummmmmm I say........3


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with #1


----------



## Zurgh

morbid mike is the winner! #3 is the lie, I was severely lactose intolerant for almost 10 years, but then I got better. I can & do drink milk again! No cow is safe...:googly:

My Mom was an archeologist (She would have an exhibit at the Smithsonian if it weren't for some of my family's need to hold the collection private) & I'll hand sew over figuring out that blasted machine alone. 

Mr. morbid, yous' up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morbid Mike, where are you?


----------



## Goblin

Yooooooo Hooooooo Mikeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## morbidmike

Okay dammit

1.I have a uncle who signed the decleration of independance

2.I am currently on my 4th marriage

3.I got in trouble many times in the military but still got a honerable discharge


----------



## Goblin

Number one is the truth?


----------



## Zurgh

I choose 2, pikachu!


----------



## morbidmike

you got it Zurgh


I do have an uncle with the last name of Lewis who signd the document

I'm on my 2nd marriage and last by the way

and I fought alot alot in the army I was up for a court marshall for putting a guy in the inferminary but I got out of it thank goodness


----------



## Goblin

Been a while since I played this game. lol
Your turn Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

More fun facts, or is it? Well 2 are anyway...:googly:

1) I have 2 different colored eyes, one blue & one green, or do I?

2) I have already started planning props 2011's Halloween, or have I?

3) I have plenty of room to store all my props this year, or will I?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Number 3 is the lie, 'cause no haunter ever has enough room to store things


----------



## Goblin

Number one is the lie


----------



## Zurgh

Goblin is correct! I have 2 Ice blue eyes,(not including the prop eyes I have made!) unless I'm wearing my cool eye patch...

I have plenty of room for my props this year & I have planned for 2011, Too!

Your up, Gobbie!


----------



## Goblin

Okay, here goes.............

1-I have a huge comic book collection
2-I've had surgury to repair a leaky valve in my heart
3-I was in a High School Production of "Visit to a
Small Planet"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with #3 as the made-up story


----------



## Goblin

Nope


----------



## Joiseygal

I will go with number 2


----------



## Goblin

You got it. No surgury other than cataracts in 2002


----------



## morbidmike

remember Joisygal it's 3 lies and 1 truth hahahah


----------



## Joiseygal

Hey Morbid Mike don't confuse me....

OK now.....
1. When I was younger I use to raise greyhounds to race at the dog tracks in Florida. 

2. I was able to get out of court duty because I have IBS. (Irritable bowel syndrome)

3. I got hit on my bike by a off duty mailman that made me fly onto his roof of his car.


----------



## Goblin

I'll say......Number 2


----------



## Joiseygal

Nope Goblin number 2 is true. I guess a bad stomach can work to your advantage sometimes.


----------



## morbidmike

num 1 is my guess


----------



## Joiseygal

DING DING DING.....winner winner winner! Yes number 1 is the lie. I figured you picked that one Mike because you definitely can imagine me getting hit by a car and maybe falling on my head...right????


----------



## The Creepster

Bump


----------



## morbidmike

ok here we go


1-I have lots of old baseball cards and have never looked at them in 20 yrs

2-my wife is 16 yrs younger than me

3-I had college scholarships that I turned down so I could go into the military


----------



## Goblin

Number two. That would make your wife 12


----------



## morbidmike

right guess I'm 38 so that would make her 22


----------



## Goblin

Did I get it right? Just realized it says 38 not 28.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bump - MIke, it's Goblin's turn, yes?


----------



## Goblin

Yoooooooooo hoooooooooooo Mike??????


----------



## morbidmike

yes its his turn


----------



## Goblin

Lets see.......

1-I once wrote a script for The Partridge Family. Had to sign a release form and
everything.

2-I almost died in 2007

3-I served 3 years of a 6 1/2 year sentence 30 years ago


----------



## fick209

Alright, I'll guess #3


----------



## Goblin

Yep. That's lie......I only served 19 months and was paroled


----------



## fick209

Umm, lets see

1. Growing up, I had a skunk (who was "descented") as a pet

2. For my golden birthday (6 yrs old), my dad gave me a horse

3. When I went to college, I got to bring my cat at the time with me


----------



## Goblin

Number Two?


----------



## fick209

nope, #2 is true


----------



## Goblin

Number three?


----------



## fick209

Correct, #3 is the lie Kitty was too old to move and had to stay at home


----------



## Goblin

1-I once worked in a cemetary digging graves

2-I once worked as a electrical motor repairman

3-I once worked selling Jewlry door to door


----------



## scareme

I'll guess 1.


----------



## Just Whisper

I will guess #3


----------



## Goblin

Scareme is correct


----------



## Zurgh

(Bump) scareme gonna play?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I believe you can start Z, as that was multiple years ago.


----------



## Zurgh

Wow, it has been a while... guess the statute of limitations has ran out...:googly:

1) There are people who actually call me "Zurgh" in real life (it is not my real name).

2) I have a 10+ year old & working PC and a working dial-up internet connection.

3) My brothers and sisters all share a passion for big Holiday yard displays & are a bit competitive about it.


----------



## N. Fantom

3?


----------



## Zurgh

Usually I'd wait for at least 2 answers to be guessed, but you would be correct Sir Or Madam. No, I only have 1 brother & I do it up 50 times + bigger than my siblings... (although my older sister may be a bigger lover of Halloween than me) and none of us do other big holiday displays...

Your turn N. Fantom!


----------



## N. Fantom

1) I am currently studying to get my pilots license
2) I have sky dived 3 times
3) I have been to 5 different continents at least twice


----------



## Zurgh

I'll guess #3


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope


----------



## aquariumreef

#1


----------



## N. Fantom

You got it AR, I'm not doing that till next year. I want to get my drivers licenses first hehehe


----------



## aquariumreef

So now I go?


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep, your turn


----------



## aquariumreef

All right, here goes!

1. I've been numbed by a venomous coral
2. I love Mexican food
3. I wasn't born in America


----------



## Hairazor

#2?


----------



## aquariumreef

Hairazor got it, I can't stand it! :bleugh:


----------



## Hairazor

Yay for me! You are too interesting, it had to be the boring answer.

1. I have never been on a ferris wheel because I am afraid of heights
2. I worked my way through beauty school as a bartender
3. I rolled my car when a pheasant broke my windsheild


----------



## aquariumreef

#1?


----------



## Hairazor

AR winner, while it's true I am afraid of heights, I have ridden many ferris wheels


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay! I honestly just randomly guessed that. :blush:

1. I've been to Brazil
2. I can ballroom dance
3. I can play the cello


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll go with #3


----------



## aquariumreef

Sorry Roxy, I know it in addition to the violin.


----------



## aquariumreef

aquariumreef said:


> Yay! I honestly just randomly guessed that. :blush:
> 
> 1. I've been to Brazil
> 2. I can ballroom dance
> 3. I can play the cello


Bumped list to the next page because THIS WILL NOT DIe


----------



## Hairazor

#2? and if this is wrong the next guesser gets an auto win!!! Just like Jeopardy when they have to pick from 3 answers and the 1st 2 get it wrong.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I'mma geuss #1.


----------



## aquariumreef

Yep, Plastic Ninja got t, I have never been to Brazil, but I want to.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Woot!

1: Alligator is one of my favorite foods 
2: I play the banjo 
3: I've owned an evil rabbit


----------



## TarotByTara

Plastic Ninja said:


> Woot!
> 
> 1: Alligator is one of my favorite foods
> 2: I play the banjo
> 3: I've owned an evil rabbit


Umm... No2?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

You betcha. I cant even play the guitar I own, lol.


----------



## aquariumreef

Your turn, TBT.


----------



## TarotByTara

Sorry! I'm here. 

Okay. Here it goes... I decided to go with an Asian theme to make it trickier:

1. I once lived in Cambodia for a while. 
2. I have met His Holiness the Dalai Lama. 
3. I speak fluent Vietnamese.


----------



## aquariumreef

#1?


----------



## TarotByTara

Nope.  try again.


----------



## Lord Homicide

3?


----------



## aquariumreef

#2?


----------



## TarotByTara

Lord h got it. Your turn!


----------



## Lord Homicide

1. I love romantic comedies
2. I love open-ended, cliffhanger movies
3. I love horror flicks


----------



## aquariumreef

#3, gotta be it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Nope


----------



## aquariumreef

I don't want to go again, because it wouldn't be fair... but it has to be #2.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes #2 is the lie. I $&@*ing HATE cliffhanger endings.

Yer up AR


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay. 

1. I have a hourglass figure.
2. I love thunderstorms
3. I have a turtle.


----------



## Lord Homicide

1 is a lie


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, I love me my food, but I also have a fast metabolism.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

#2 I think.


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, I love thunderstorms.

I guess the next person who guesses wins...?


----------



## aquariumreef

C'mon guys, it's a easy win.


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's got to be #3


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, just kidding, it is. I have a _tortoise_.


----------



## RoxyBlue

AR, I think you need to look up the definition of "hourglass figure"


----------



## aquariumreef

RoxyBlue said:


> AR, I think you need to look up the definition of "hourglass figure"


Hmmph, I got the narrow waist.


----------



## dead hawk

its definatly 3 because he has no turtles hes a fish hobbiest like me but i have a turtle so HA


----------



## scareme

1. I helped build a bridge across the Mississippi.
2. I've been engaged three times.
3. I'm a landlady to nuns.


----------



## CaptainCadaver

^2?


----------



## scareme

Your right! Your turn.


----------

